# Probleme mit den Schriftarten



## delphinhawe (27. März 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe die Sätze mit einer font-family Calibri, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif im HMTL geschrieben, wie folgt:


```
.style24 {
	font-family: Calibri, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;}
```

oder alternativ unter z.B. font.css:


```
body {
  font-family: Calibri, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: white; font-size: 10pt;
}
```

Ich benutze einen PC mit Betriebsystem ,,Windows Vista“. Die Homepage unter Vista läuft mit der Schriftart ,,Calibri“ ohne Probleme.

Bei einem Start unter BS-XP überspringt die Homepage die Schriftart ,,Arial“ automatisch, weshalb ich zusätzlich 4 verschiedene Schriftarten ,,Calibri“ oder  ,,Arial“ oder ,,Helvetica“ oder ,,Sans-Serif“ eingespeist habe.

Aber, nicht alle Surfer verfügen über diese Schriftarten, d.h. im Betriebssystem sind dann Calibri, Arial und Helvetica usw. nicht vorhanden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Schriftart Calibri von font-family ,,Calibri“ in die Homepage-Gestaltung (Ordner) zusätzlich einzuspeisen? 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

delphinhawe


----------



## Maik (27. März 2009)

Hi,

schau dir mal typeface.js, oder auch sIFR 2.0: Rich Accessible Typography for the Masses an.

mfg Maik


----------



## delphinhawe (27. März 2009)

Hi!

Bietet typeface nur drei verschiedene Schriftarten, Helvetiker, Optimer und Gentilis, aber kein Calibri?
Wo kriege ich Calibri für typeface.js bzw. kompletten Schriftarten zum herunterladen?

Ich habe die Suchmaschine von Google ,,typeface.js fonts herunterladen“ eingegeben und 
bei http://www.myfont.de/fonts/top100/ finde ich keine typeface.js sondern ttf! Kann man ttf auch ins Website einbetten?

Ist @font-face eine gute Alternative oder würdest Du eher typeface.js oder WEFT empfehlen, 
sodaß bei allen Websiten z.B. Mozilla, netspace, IE7 die Schriftarten ohne Probleme angezeigt werden können?

LG delphinhawe


----------



## Maik (28. März 2009)

Hast du hier http://typeface.neocracy.org/fonts.html versucht, ob sich die Schriftart in eine Scriptdatei konvertieren lässt, die du dann neben der typeface.js-Library in deine Seite einbindest? So funktioniert  *typeface.js* 

Bei der einen ttf-Datei funktioniert es, bei der nächsten wiederum nicht (meine Beobachtung unter WinXP  Prof.).



			
				http://typeface.neocracy.org/fonts.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Error: This font's vendor has indicated that it is not permissible to embed this font.



Sollte beim Versuch der Konvertierung stattdessen diese Meldung erscheinen, steht noch meine zweite Linkempfehlung im Raum.

Zum Thema @font-face & WEFT bzgl. der Browserkompatibilität empfehle ich dir @font-face, src, font-family (Schriftformatierung mit Schriftartendatei) und Downloadbare Schriftarten. 

mfg Maik


----------

